# Ive Been Bad again



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Last week I spent a bunch on my 1800's Colt Coach gun . That was it!!!! No more guns for rest of month. Well almost no more. I laid away a 1911A1 in excellant shape. Its a WWII Remington Rand. USGI. You see my Colt USGI needed another vet to chat with. These newer pistols just don't understand the older vets. You got to look out for a vet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Michael T. I would love to get my hands on a old army .45, but they are out of my league. A Rand that's great. Good luck with them.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Outstanding. Can we see the shotgun or M1911A1?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Soon as I stop buying all these guns and get a cam. Sorry these deals are just falling in my lap. The Rem is 1943 It appears all orginal no rebuild stamp. Its like new. Mag has a G on top or floor plate. I found this is factory mag for RR made by General Shaver (remington co.) during war. This pistol from a estate sale and owner was suppose to have came back from war with it. In my 13 years in Army I carried a 45 most of that time and was never issued a 45 as nice as this.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Hey Michael!
We're still waiting to see the coach gun!:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You need to remember that those old vets need hang out with others from thier war then get togather with vets from other wars just to compare notes.


----------

